# Seven Baby Bunnies born today!



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

The mother is a Lilac Mini Rex and the father a Mini Lop. The Popples will be sold as pets, eventually, may keep one or two or...:


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

Just too cute! Congrats!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

They only get cuter so heres hoping for more pictures to come!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oooooh, fuzzy lops???? I can't wait to see them furred out!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

"Velvet," the Popples' proud mother!









"Eddie," the Popples' fluffy loveable daddy!









Popples, day2. My goal is to snap a picture of them every day. It will be fun to see them grow and change as the days pass, growing into cute bunnies, maturing into rabbits... I'll post the pics as I can, also informing what day you see them on.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Popples Day3 (two pics this time):








Day3- Now, they are getting fine fur all over...









Day3- Closeup view of a Popple stretching


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Day4 1st pic









Day4 2nd pic









Day4 3rd pic...had to take several today


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I forgot how fast they grow!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

OMGoodness, I did NOT need to look at these ... I did not, did not.

:grit:

I want one.

:ashamed:


----------



## Linkovich (Apr 17, 2009)

Ooo, keep posting the pics! It's neat to watch them grow!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

IT IS ALREADY DAY5 and so far, I am keeping my commitment to photograph them every day  I didn't do that with my other litters. It looks like they are all Lilac Tortes?! I still wonder how the genetics will play out.









They were moving around a lot, so more pictures...


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DAY6- All 7 are doing very well, happily fed, and comfy in their nestbox. Their mother is very mellow and seems happy, too:clap:

Here are the pics of the day:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Here we are at DAY7. I will be preparing something to put the popples on to take pictures of them from now on. Since they have fur and all are healthy, I can now take them out of their box for a few minutes for photo shoots 

Here you go...so far, I am doing well on the daily pics:



























See the light one with head cuddled to the side? That is a keeper, really a cuddler, always in the middle of the heap, it seems. Their mother, Velvet, is doing just fine & loving all the extra attention. Rather than being a nervous mother, like one of my other Does, Velvet became more affectionate and mellow.

It looks like 3 are now spoken for, including the one I will keep, and then will sell the remaining 4.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DAY8- A little more fur


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Adorable!!  They grow so fast!!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Day9- Took the Popples out and set them on a towel to photograph them (this was on the bunny table):


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

Eyes should open tomorrow 
Wonder what their ears are gonna look like.
I miss my bunnies sometimes, thanks for sharing this


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

My goodness what a difference!!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I thought it would be fun to keep photographing them each day, at least until they are three weeks old or so. We are on a high-wind storm watch today, so I will be bringing the nestbox in to photograph the Popples! That will be this afternoon  Glad you are enjoying the pictures! I am also wondering what their ears will look like, and already can see they will be fluffier than the Mini Rex's.


----------



## Beingthatgirlme (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like you got some pretty cute black and blue based torts!!  Might even have a Lilac one, I couldn't tell from the picture if it was a blue or lilac... looked like a blue though! Congrats! I cannot wait until my litters are born!! Mini Rex Castor babies are sooooo beautiful!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks, was very surprised ALL 7 were Torts (?!). But then, I don't know anything really about rabbit genetics. I just thought a Lilac Torte would have cute popples, if bred to a Mini Lop. So far, none of the eyes are open, but soon.
DAY10, already:









It has been stormy here today, so I had to bring the nestbox indoors to get pictures of them. I took pics of them in my new enclosed porch 









Now this cute little cuddly one? He reacted very well to being petted (yes, I am already petting them), wanted to cuddle into my hand, and fell asleep. This one is a KEEPER! Their mother is taking good care of them, doesn't mind me touching them, and I pet her every time I feed or take pics of her popples.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I keep coming back waiting to see their little eyes crack open.  
It is very sweet of you to take all these pics. 
Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Beingthatgirlme (Mar 20, 2010)

Lorichristie - 

I do not know much about Mini Lop's, but I do about Mini Rex (I raise them). From the picture I would say (from left to right) kits #1, 2, 4, and 7(last kit) are all Black based Tort. You can tell they are black based because the inside of their ears are black, along with in general the shading being black. The other 3 I would say are Chocolate based torts. Notice how the inside of their ears are lighter in color and so is their shading. 

Your momma bunny is a Lynx variety. If she has a pedigree, take a look through it and see if she has any Lilac, or Chocolate behind her. 

Also, if you didn't know, Lilac is the dilute of Chocolate and can only be passed onto offspring if both parents carry the dilute gene. Blue is the dilute of Black, Opal is the dilute of Castor. 

Also, 10 days is the normal time for them to open their eyes, and just a few days later they should be nibbling on some alfalfa or pellets. If you don't have them, I'd buy some J-feeders to save yourself the money. The babies will get into the normal bowls and poo in them and soil your food. If they don't open their eyes in a few days, or they start to but they are not fully open, you can help them along by gently pulling the eye lids apart. They will squirm, but it doesn't hurt. They are just not comprehending what you are doing... because they cannot see, Lol. 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Beingthatgirlme- Thank you so much for all the helpful information! The mother doe parents were both Otter Mini Rex's. The Father a double champion, and mother award winning in show, too. Both beautiful bunnies. No, I don't show them. Yes, both are registered and have pedigrees. I didn't register "Velvet." I'll have to dig out my paperwork to see what both mother/father have in their bloodlines. 

Velvet's brothers/sisters were: Blue, Blue Self (?- think that is what my friend told me, who breeds bunnies), Otter, and Black Based Tort.

Their eyes are beginning to open, but will bring them in and really check them out closely. Don't know why, but my other litters (Mini-Rex) didn't open their eyes until 12 days old. So, I wasn't concerned, yet. Also, don't know how long Mini Lops take...that could factor in here.


----------



## Beingthatgirlme (Mar 20, 2010)

*Not a problem at all! I enjoy helping and giving useful information!  

Hmm, a Lynx from Otters? When you get the pedigree I would look for Lynx, Chocolate, Lilac, and Torts in the back ground. If there is Chocolate or Lilac in her pedigree she most likely carries dilute, but since you bred her to a Mini Lop, I doubt they would produce dilutes together. I'd say they are Chocolate and black based. However, if you bred the ones that are chocolate based back to each other, or to another chocolate based tort you have a good chance at getting some lilac based torts. I know you said you don't show them, but I think the information is still helpful!  

Well, blue is a self variety, so if she said "blue, self", it's the same as Blue, Lol. If you wanted Lilac's you could always get a Lilac buck and breed him to your Lynx doe, and your Chocolate based torts *


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks, will have to copy that down for future reference - you:rock:

Here is Day11 (it was raining, hailing, then sunshine---over and over today). I had to clean out the nestbox, so I placed the popples in a drawer:









It is hard to tell, but their eyes are just beginning to open. Since it was so cold, I decided to wait until tomorrow to examine each individually and assist them, if necessary. Yes, will be very gentle with them!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Lori- they are adorable!!! We are expecting our own in a few weeks here. I love the updated pictures!!! Thanks!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DAY 12








DH holding/petting popple









Hard to snap one when they scratch---so fast!









Yes, eyes opening now!









Want to see popple closer?









They were jumping around and moving so much, hard to get a picture of all of them (not as clear). The ones with lighter ears are opening their eyes first.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

It is Day13 and the little popples were happy to have a photo shoot. All of them love being picked up, some more than others, and the plumpest of the lighter ones fell asleep in my hand...


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Geez why do people like pet bunnies!?


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have really enjoyed seeing these babies grow!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad the pics are being enjoyed! The added bonus of posting this thread is the time I have been sharing with these little popples, more time than I normally would have with my busy schedule. The extra handling and attention will result in even tamer rabbits.

Yes, Ross, it was sweet when that little popple curled up and fell asleep in my hand. I guess modeling tuckered him out! I do enjoy them. Hard not to. 

I've been asked about my rabbits. I have Mini Rex's and a Mini Lop. Right now, I have 10 (not counting the popples). The original (5) were given to me along with their hutches. They were shown, all winners, registered, had pedigrees, etc... I wasn't interested in showing them and these aren't a meat variety (I don't eat rabbits; I prefer to eat a wide range of other options). They are pets, certainly, but also serve valuable purposes. 

We have a 2,500 sq ft raised garden bed area. Since we are empty nesters, that may seem like overkill (we plant intensively, too). The bunny manure is used in the garden for most of the year. It can be applied fresh, made into a tea to feed plant, and also used in compost (I have compost under their rabbit hutches, chicken house sweepings, which is layered in straw, coffee/stuff the chickens don't eat...no fumes for the bunnies...). Occasionally, I add soil, and water. The sweepings were only added once, on the bunny manure pile, with everything else layered on top. The goal is to break down and compost the "chicken manure" from our chicken house more quickly. So, in addition to producing manure, assisting in composting, the rabbits also produce these cute little popples. I sell them as pets or for show. The $ from those sales go back into paying for the rabbit food. 

I am expanding my plant propagation efforts, producing more to sell, and the sales exceed what we spend on our garden (including the seeds), so the balance also pays for our rabbit, chicken food, and even our dog, "Sam's" food.

Around here you can sell bunny manure!


----------



## Beingthatgirlme (Mar 20, 2010)

Awww, they are completely adorable!!


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Ack!! ADORABLE!!!! Glad I don't live close enough to get one!


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

i gottas all warm and fuzzy. moosethanks!!! so very AAWWdorable


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

how much do you sell them for ... may i ask?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DAY14












































> Mama Crow
> 
> how much do you sell them for ... may i ask?


Since I am not registering them, the pet quality bunnies are normally $30, and the show quality $50. I have sold some on special to get them sold more quickly ($25 pet quality). I haven't gone lower than that. In addition, I don't have the Does bear more than 2 litters a year. I currently have 3 Does - the Lilac Torte Mini Rex, Broken Mini Rex, and an Otter Mini Rex. I also have 5 Bucks- 2 Otter Mini Rex's, a Black Mini Rex, a Black based Torte Mini Rex (I think that is what he is), and one Mini Lop.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DAY15- Today, I awoke to SNOW (?!) which amounted to 2.5 inches. Then, it melted and the rain/wind kicked up. So far, we didn't get the up to 60mph gusts predicted (the snow was a surprise)! This is how I found the Popples:









I got a bit picture happy, so will post twice to get all the pics up!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DAY15 CONTINUED:

























Last picture, the one I am keeping:


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I think they are at the peak of cuteness! No way can anything get cuter than that!!!!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I've seen tumbling puppies that might equal these guys but it's be hard to surpass this level of cuteness!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Day16- They are active little bunnies now, jumping around, and exploring:


----------



## Beingthatgirlme (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd say the baby in picture #7 (second to last) might in fact be lilac based!! You'll have wait until it gets older! Have you sexed them yet?!

Edit: You posted the new picture's as I was posting this. The picture I am talking about it from your 04/01/10 post.

Edit again: On note of the 04/02/10 post... 1st post, second picture. The kit in the front with the "black" ears, looks to be blue based. Blue is the dilute of black. I'd hold him up to the other darker kits and compare.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Beingthatgirlme - I haven't sexed them, yet. With our stormy weather and little decent weather in between, been busy with gardening chores, and working in the greenhouse when I have been able to.

No day has been missed for photo shoots:banana02: I will be posting the pics tonight. They are very active now!

It will be fun to find out what each little popple turns out to be. I was so pleased all were viable and their mother took such great care of them all. They are still on her milk, as none have ventured out to eat, yet.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Even more active and finally saw one out of the box on day18! Of course, it has been pretty chilly, rainy, and windy this past few days... Their hutch is backed up against my office, so they are protected from drafts, in a 3-sided hutch, with plenty of straw...

Here is DAY17:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Now to DAY18. I didn't skip photo shoots, just busy yesterday & didn't get DAY17 posted until just now. So, here is 18:


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

They are so sweet I can hardly stand it. Thanks for the pictures--I have enjoyed them so much.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Seriously, you ought to put a cute warning on this thread! They are soooooo adorable! You can even see in the pictures that they are becoming much busier! What a riot! This is my morning pick-me-up!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I am so glad the bunnies are pick-me-ups and you are enjoying the pictures. Now that is their 19th day, I'll probably keep up the daily photo shoots for 11 more. That will bring them to day30. Then, once a week should suffice until they are 2 months old.

When I bring them in, they are such characters! They start scurrying, then turn around and hop back to me. A number of them still try to get milk from my hands, cuddle up against them, then nose around, trying to find the milk. If I am sitting on the floor, I end up with all seven bunnies climbing all over me, finding spots to cuddle into. It takes two of my hands to effectively hold them, now, and they still curl up and go to sleep in them. The problem is now I can't take a picture of that with my hands full of a sleeping bunny!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DAY19. "What a difference a day makes..." 









Out and hiding behind mommy!








I am out, too!








Cozy on our chair (it is 100 years old...).








Hey, this is food!








Oh, hand, want to sleep now...








OK, one pose just for you!








Hey, got milk?!








I am a little fluffball!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I bet it will be hard to let them go!!! That is the problem (at least for me) with breeding- it would be too easy to keep them ALL!!!!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

My son has been getting all the pictures, too. He and I both agree this is the cutest litter, yet! Of course, the others were Mini Rex and I didn't breed "Eddie the Mini Lop" with them.

Adventures of the popples... Today, when I took them all out, and removed the nestbox to clean it? You guessed it, one of those little hoppers took a flying one and landed on the ground. I had to quickly shut the door before others followed suit (catching one bunny is challenging enough...). So, the evasive little thing ran behind the hutch, under our deck, and I couldn't reach him. I finally had to give up trying & go in to make dinner. After dinner, I went out with a flashlight to find him. There he was, just beyond my reach, of course, all snuggled into a little furry ball. I took the others inside, took pics of them, then carried the nestbox back out to the hutch. There he was again! Then, another jumped out, and I had to catch him. Fortunately, he let me. So, I put them back in with Velvet, and had to finally give up trying to catch the silly popple. He will be safe with our dog out there, as Sam wouldn't hurt him, but he would protect him. I know he will stay close, as he has for the last 5 hours. So, first thing in the morning- popple hunt!

I did take the pics, but will post them tomorrow with more.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DAY20- The naughty escape artist is still MIA even though I have seen him hopping around, can't catch him! So, down to six at the moment:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DAY21- Yes, I have taken the pics daily, but hadn't had time to post them. Also, don't have time to pick out my favorites of them, so you get them all...


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DAY22- Just 8 more days of pictures on a daily basis, then once/week until they are 7-8 weeks old:


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

lorichristie said:


> DAY21- Yes, I have taken the pics daily, but hadn't had time to post them. Also, don't have time to pick out my favorites of them, so you get them all...


I for one am not offended! These are the CUTEST bunnies I think I have EVER seen in my life!!!!!! I sure am enjoying your sharing!!!!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Due to my desktop crashing, I haven't been posting the pics. Each day, I have still be taking pictures and some are wayyyy cute. I am working on my computer tonight, so hope to have it up by tomorrow. Then, I can start posting again


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

Did you ever catch the escape artist?


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

deetu said:


> Did you ever catch the escape artist?


My daughter has asked me multiple times if you caught the loose bunny since I showed her your post. Please update when you can  

We've really enjoyed your photos of these babies growing! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

The "escape artist" was old enough to survive on his own, so "still at large" and has been seen hopping around our property. He has been elusive to being caught and seems to be enjoying his life romping around, eating what he wants, and occasionally making an appearance, then a fast departure.

I had a few issues to resolve with my desktop computer, so haven't had it back up. Still using my laptop.

Right now, no time to work on pics & post more. Will do that when I can this week


----------

